# Can I join?



## fringegirl (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello 

I have posted a few queries on this website and everyone has been so helpful. I'm so glad I found it and it's a brilliant website.

I have booked an appointment at IVI Alicante on 1st June 2007 and am quite excited about it and they also say they have no waiting lists.

I've booked our flights - not very cheap this time of year but what the hell? I don't suppose anyone knows of hotels near the IVI Alicante?

How do I join the message board?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello Fringegirl and welcome to abroadies 

You will find the IVI girls on this board here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92148.0

they are a great bunch 

You can also join the general chatter of abroadies here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93830.0

Lots of luck and may your journey be a short one   

Hugs

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Fringegirl !
Welcome to Abroadies !  They are the most amazing bunch of women you will ever 'meet' !
Good luck with your journey !  I went to IVI Barcelona.  The IVI clinics are great !
Looking forward to getting to know you.
Love Bluebell xx


----------

